# Zebra 2 - visual feedback of parameters changing?



## Reznov981 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hey all
If I want to visually _see_ how a dial or control in Zebra is being altered with a control like the modwheel, is there a setting or way to achieve that? Theoretically this question could extend to changes via oscillators but I'm happy to limit it to modwheel for now.

Thanks, and sorry if this isn't the right place for this question.


----------



## Pier (Dec 2, 2022)

It's not possible I'm afraid.

I think the only module with visual feedback is the wavefolder.


----------

